# Wie heißt die blonde Maus von LaNotte?? - Request erfüllt



## Watcher (16 Juli 2006)

Suche schon ewig nach ihrem Namen, aber ich finde keinen (ich meine nicht Lydia Pirelli, auch nicht Biggi und Jana).

Für hilfe wäre ich dankbar.

- Watcher


----------



## Muli (16 Juli 2006)

da muss ich heute wohl mal eine Nachtschicht schieben!
Seit den sexy sport Clips habe ich LaNotte ein wenig aus meinem Programm verbannt


----------



## Watcher (16 Juli 2006)

Glaub mir, wenn es so einfach wäre, würde ich nicht fragen. Da wird echt NIE der Name eingeblendet. Auch auf der Website des Senders ist nichts zu finden. Ich vermute ja mal es handelt sich um ein Porno-Sternchen. Die Frage ist halt nur wer...

- Watcher


----------



## Muli (17 Juli 2006)

naja ... bald ist es ja Zeit für LaNotte ... ich denke, so lange halte ich noch durch


----------



## schaffner55 (3 Aug. 2006)

War nicht Kelly Trump auch mal bei LaNotte?


----------



## joda01 (8 Aug. 2006)

biggi bardot und jana bach heissen die beiden


----------



## hattori (9 Aug. 2006)

Watcher schrieb:


> ...(ich meine nicht Lydia Pirelli, auch nicht Biggi und Jana).






joda01 schrieb:


> biggi bardot und jana bach heissen die beiden



wollte nur mal drauf hinweisen...


----------



## Watcher (14 Aug. 2006)

Danke hattori. 

- Watcher


----------



## joda01 (19 Aug. 2006)

oh scheiß man sollte auch richtig und langsam lesen sorry


----------



## Muli (20 Nov. 2007)

Ich betrachte den Request mal als erfüllt!


----------

